# another Funayuki and ironwood



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 18, 2017)

fifth one done, same pattern as the last one I posted
6 3/4" blade (170mm)
Laminated steel, Hitachi white 2 core with mild steel outers, quenched in water
the parkerizing came out better on this one, I was able to get the sandblaster up and running for the surface prep.
this handle is a little larger than the last one, not as slim,

I'm happiest with this one overall
thx for looking and welcome your comments and suggestions.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks nice, be careful, soon people will want a passaround!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice looking knife again. Nice looking handle. Is it a copper bolster? I assume it's a deeply etched blade face rather than a Takeda style full blade face kurochi finish? I like the dark finish.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 18, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Nice looking knife again. Nice looking handle. Is it a copper bolster? I assume it's a deeply etched blade face rather than a Takeda style full blade face kurochi finish? I like the dark finish.



thank you
silicon bronze bolster, cold press fit
dark grey parkerized finish


----------

